# BEWARE!!! Carbon Express 2000's, 3000's



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

I have seen some shafts on E Bay that are Carbon Express Predator 2000's, 3000's. I could find no info on them, so I called Carbon Express today to get the specs. The guy there told me that the Predator arrow has the same specs as the CX 200's, and 300's. These arrows did not meet Carbon Express tolerance for straightness, so they were stamped with the Predator name on them. They are selling these shafts all over E Bay, so beware of buying these shafts. The sellers are not telling people that these are second rate shafts. Tony


----------



## Oddball (Jun 14, 2006)

Good to Know. Thanks!


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

*thanks*

 they should be told what you know about them by just a phone call.


----------



## huntin4bb (Nov 10, 2005)

That is not totally right. They still are good arrows, they were arrows that did not meet the .03 straightness of the CX series carbon express arrows. They still are a good carbon express arrow, they just have .006 straightness.
Here is a copy of a reply i got from Carbon express about the CX Predators:

The Predator 3000 arrow is basically a cx 300 with a .006 straightness. The reason they are not listed on our web site is because we currently do not produce them. That is an arrow that we don’t advertise since we don’t get many arrows that are not within the specs of a cx arrow.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Also I think the price pretty well dictates what you were getting.I remember checking these arrows out a couple of years ago and I remember they were going for about a $40 a dozen.The price seemed to good to be true so I didn`t by them.If I knew it was because of the tolerances I would have 2 dozen wore out by now.I don`t think I`m good enuff of a shooter that .003 would help me out.Thanks Tony for the insight,I asked about the arrows a while back and noone seemed to have heard of them.I love CX and they fly the best for me but they will break in half over a blade of grass.No offence but I think I will stock up with the predators,after all how bad can they shoot at 30 yards!!!!!!


huntin4bb said:


> That is not totally right. They still are good arrows, they were arrows that did not meet the .03 straightness of the CX series carbon express arrows. They still are a good carbon express arrow, they just have .006 straightness.
> Here is a copy of a reply i got from Carbon express about the CX Predators:
> 
> The Predator 3000 arrow is basically a cx 300 with a .006 straightness. The reason they are not listed on our web site is because we currently do not produce them. That is an arrow that we don’t advertise since we don’t get many arrows that are not within the specs of a cx arrow.


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

Livetohunt said:


> Also I think the price pretty well dictates what you were getting.I remember checking these arrows out a couple of years ago and I remember they were going for about a $40 a dozen.The price seemed to good to be true so I didn`t by them.If I knew it was because of the tolerances I would have 2 dozen wore out by now.I don`t think I`m good enuff of a shooter that .003 would help me out.Thanks Tony for the insight,I asked about the arrows a while back and noone seemed to have heard of them.I love CX and they fly the best for me but they will break in half over a blade of grass.No offence but I think I will stock up with the predators,after all how bad can they shoot at 30 yards!!!!!!


I shoot the CX 200's myself. I agree that they are good arrows. Just for kicks I ordered some of the Predators. I will fletch them up, and see how they fly. I have never had one of my Cx's break. I have even had a friend shoot one into my chain link fence with no problem. Do yours break that easily? I will post when I get those Predators ready to fly, and let everyone know how they shoot. If they fly good out to 30 yds. I wont have a problem with them. I was just passing on what the guy at Carbon Express told me. If they are good to within .006 they should be good to hunt with. A target shooter would have a bad day with them though. Tony


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

I use CX 200 3D's for my most serious Dot arrows.

I use CX 200's for hunting whitetails.

I bought a dozen Predator 2000's to see if they were any good, and then ordered 2dozen more. They wobble less, and are closer in weight, than my Beman ICS's with 0.003 tolerance. And they shoot just fine 

Might just order up some 3000's.


----------



## huntin4bb (Nov 10, 2005)

I been shooting the Predator 3000 for a while now. Believe it or not, in my opinion they seem to fly better that the cx 300 that I shot before. I know, I know, it doesnt make sense that an arrow with .006 straightness will fly better than one with .003. The predator 3000 have the buff tuff finish on them, and my cx 300 did not. maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## menaztricks (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm looking at those arrows right now. $80 for 2 dozen sounds great. So is predator 1000 the equivalent of a cx100?


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

I once again stick my foot in my mouth.:zip: I built a set of the Predator 2000's, and they fly well. They shoot the same as my CX 200's. 
I built them with 7 in. wraps, and 4 in. AAE vanes. With a pretty radical right offset. I am impressed. They will make good hunting arrows. I guess that I got the impression that these were second rate shafts when I talked to the people at Carbon Express. Going off half cocked as usual. That's me. My apologies if I have offended anyone with this post.


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

menaztricks said:


> I'm looking at those arrows right now. $80 for 2 dozen sounds great. So is predator 1000 the equivalent of a cx100?


Yes. The Predator 1000 shafts are the equivilent of the CX 100's. 

2000 = 200's 
3000 = 300's
And a partridge in a pear tree.


----------

